# Damn weather!



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't know about the rest of you guys in the UK but the weather here in Northern Ireland has been pretty terrible for the last month or so. I have just got my new car and have been itching to use all my new Zaino products on her but the rain just hasn't stopped!

There's a small window of a couple of hours tomorrow but its going to be rushed, so I might just apply a coat of AG SRP and EGP to protect the car for a while, although it could be 2016 before Ireland sees any sunshine again!

Really want to use my Zaino polishes and sealants but don't have access to indoor facilities so pretty screwed.:wall:

Edit: also should have mentioned we are getting a lot of work done to the house at the moment so my polisher is buried under a pile of c**p in the garage so I can't use that either, arggg!!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not sure what to suggest really, either hire out a unit or hope for a dry day then go for it, it's difficult living where you do as the weather is always so unpredictable, just hope for better weather this month.


----------



## Ice Man (Jun 15, 2015)

I have been itching to get my new car sorted to but no clear window of no rain recently, the weather forecast yesterday suggested it would be a good opportunity, was nicely overcast but no threat of rain as I get started the clouds clear and bright sunshine car became very hot to touch ffs. Not got any shade on my drive might need to hunt out a unit, although next week is looking promising


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Weather is good now! Get it done!


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

...BTW if you can, get the smartphone app called RainAlarm that will alert you if there is rain on its way.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nifreaky said:


> ...BTW if you can, get the smartphone app called RainAlarm that will alert you if there is rain on its way.


I got that, worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

I've got to say that the weather is annoying me, not only does it **** down approximately 3:32 mins after I've finished drying my car and continue raining whenever I drive somewhere, I've not been able to cut the grass for a couple of months and more importantly I've not been able to sit outside, drink beer and BBQ . 
The weather was amazing at half 7 this morning, now I'm just about to head out the clouds are appearing. Must be one of the grimmest years for weather we've had for a while.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Lugy said:


> I've got to say that the weather is annoying me, not only does it **** down approximately 3:32 mins after I've finished drying my car and continue raining whenever I drive somewhere, I've not been able to cut the grass for a couple of months and more importantly I've not been able to sit outside, drink beer and BBQ .
> The weather was amazing at half 7 this morning, now I'm just about to head out the clouds are appearing. Must be one of the grimmest years for weather we've had for a while.


100% agree!! Everyone is sick of me moaning about the rain, but when it's your job and livelihood it really starts to grind you down, grrrrr


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This summer has been a washout so far. 

It has been the wettest July ever for many of us. Some places are 220% up on average rainfall levels. 

As for the app, I've got an easier way to tell if it's going to rain. 

White clouds=fine

Grey clouds=rain :lol:


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Feel your pain. Summer is Scotland has been non-existent. 5 hours detailing this morning, only to be followed by torrential rain showers for 3 hours, then clear blue skies again. It's to rain from 7am to 6pm tomorrow


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

rmac86 said:


> Don't know about the rest of you guys in the UK but the weather here in Northern Ireland has been pretty terrible for the last month or so. I have just got my new car and have been itching to use all my new Zaino products on her but the rain just hasn't stopped!
> 
> There's a small window of a couple of hours tomorrow but its going to be rushed, so I might just apply a coat of AG SRP and EGP to protect the car for a while, although it could be 2016 before Ireland sees any sunshine again!
> 
> ...


The past month? Its been crap since the great few days we had during Easter. Worst summer I can remember


----------



## sandyt87 (Jun 21, 2011)

Feel your pain. Last week I finally got round to using my new DA and what happens? Bright clear skies followed by short bursts of torrential rain. 

Mind you the decontamination stage went well and the day after I just rinsed, snow foamed and set about getting stuck in again.

But I am going to ask a few friends if I can use some of their workspace to really get stuck in. I'd still love to know how the mobile guys manage to get the job done with the UK weather the way it is. 

Any way it was worth the wait since I learnt a lot just doing the bonnet on my Corsa. Found some brake fluid etching, solvent outgassing marks, bird **** etching and some cracking scratches that I will not touch until I have a PTG. All in all using a DA wasn't as daunting as I first thought. Swirls are gone but now all the RDS show up like a sore thumb lol


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

To be fair, today was quite nice though typically I'd just left the garage (I'm fortunate enough to have a unit I share with mates, unfortunately it's 35miles from home!) to head home and saw some spots of rain on the windscreen. Didn't come to anything though. 
I'm nightshift this week so it wouldn't surprise me if the weather was superb when I'm sleeping. Lol.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lugy said:


> To be fair, today was quite nice though typically I'd just left the garage (I'm fortunate enough to have a unit I share with mates, unfortunately it's 35miles from home!) to head home and saw some spots of rain on the windscreen. Didn't come to anything though.
> I'm nightshift this week so it wouldn't surprise me if the weather was superb when I'm sleeping. Lol.


It wasn't too bad at all today, even in Aberdeen.

Those spindles getting kept busy at work? I'm hearing of a lot of places really struggling.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Kerr said:


> It wasn't too bad at all today, even in Aberdeen.
> 
> Those spindles getting kept busy at work? I'm hearing of a lot of places really struggling.


It's even still quite pleasant outside!

Aye, pretty much unlimited overtime, doesn't look busy on the floor but the yards are starting to get overrun with metal. Can't complain really. I'm hearing of a few places in the same boat but others are laying men off, guess it's down to what contracts/customers you've got. What's it like up by?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lugy said:


> It's even still quite pleasant outside!
> 
> Aye, pretty much unlimited overtime, doesn't look busy on the floor but the yards are starting to get overrun with metal. Can't complain really. I'm hearing of a few places in the same boat but others are laying men off, guess it's down to what contracts/customers you've got. What's it like up by?


All our guys are still doing overtime on the tools. We are laying people off across the board though. Luckily most people took voluntary redundancy and most guys only had a short time to go before retirement. Rather than leaving with their pension in a few months time, they've left with a sizeable about of cash too. A real win win for those guys.

Speaking to quite a few companies and they are struggling badly, most so in the West. Some of them are reducing their workforces by 1/3+ and some have no work at all. That's quite scary this early in.

The big companies are still subcontracting work out as they need their subcontractors to survive. It won't last forever like this, and they'll be needed at the other side.

It has been a harsh and unexpected dip.


----------

